# Biting wont stop neither will intensity



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

I dont know how Im supposed to teach him to bite softer. Hes getting big now and hes able to jump and bite my arms and rips my shirt sleeves and cuts me. (He bites my family too and my mom is afraid of him when he bites her). Its a real pain in the butt, I feel like I'm going in circles with him. Everytime I go outside he just tries to bite me. If i try to get away he will just latch on my leg, yelling or saying ouch or whatever im supposed to say just makes him bite more and harder. I try yelling and he just backs up growls and bites me again. Keeping him on a leash might be able to stop him from reaching me with his teeth but its not really teaching him anything. I've tried scruffing him, he bites. Im starting to get real tired of it, he has not been receptive to anything I've tried to do. Hes very smart and I've trained him to do things but this is the only thing I can't correct. Hes 5 months old so I know hes at primetime for teething, but I feel like he should know better by now. I'm not sure if hes playing or not, either way it hurts. What am I supposed to do? I can't just keep letting him do this, hes ruined alot of my clothes.


----------



## Cattledogfanatic (Sep 18, 2011)

I've read your previous threads. I know people have told you this is what Shepherds do. It is! Have you taken him to classes yet?


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

Cattledogfanatic said:


> I've read your previous threads. I know people have told you this is what Shepherds do. It is! Have you taken him to classes yet?


If you read my previous threads then you'd know I have.


----------



## Cattledogfanatic (Sep 18, 2011)

Have you talked to the trainer and asked? It seems like you're looking for a magic fix. I work with puppies all the time. I'm a dog trainer here in Minneapolis. There is no magic fix. They are going to ruin clothes, make you bleed, and sometimes cry. What have you done to realieve his teething pain?


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

Cattledogfanatic said:


> Have you talked to the trainer and asked? It seems like you're looking for a magic fix. I work with puppies all the time. I'm a dog trainer here in Minneapolis. There is no magic fix. They are going to ruin clothes, make you bleed, and sometimes cry. What have you done to realieve his teething pain?


Hes great in the house, whenever he bit id just put him in timeout. When I started classes the trainer ended up telling me to do the same thing. Unfortunately however theres no timeout outside. The separation is what he understands. I give him all types of things to chew, soft toys, split antler, frozen or near frozen wash cloths, yogurt thats frozen, ice cubes.


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

Cattledogfanatic said:


> Have you talked to the trainer and asked? It seems like you're looking for a magic fix. I work with puppies all the time. I'm a dog trainer here in Minneapolis. There is no magic fix. They are going to ruin clothes, make you bleed, and sometimes cry. What have you done to realieve his teething pain?


Im not looking for a, "magic fix", just something that he's receptive too, everything suggested to me so far has not improved his behavior. Im not just gonna stand there and let him bite me either.


----------



## Cattledogfanatic (Sep 18, 2011)

Good! You're on the right track! In what situations is he biting? You have to remember, you own a dog that was bred to bite. There is a reason that shepherds are police dogs. When they get frustrated, they use their teeth to show it. Don't scruff him. At the very least that will be frustrating and he'll bite. As you can see yelling doesn't work. Keep using time outs. If you're out with him on a walk, we tell our clients to tie there dogs from something and step away. Teeth= removal of your person. Every memeber of the family is going to have to do it though. You can't solve the problem for your mom unfortuately.


----------



## Cattledogfanatic (Sep 18, 2011)

"Im not looking for a, "magic fix", just something that he's receptive too, everything suggested to me so far has not improved his behavior. Im not just gonna stand there and let him bite me either. "


So what do you want us to tell you then? Seriously, your looking at minimum of a year of mouthyness.


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

Cattledogfanatic said:


> Good! You're on the right track! In what situations is he biting? You have to remember, you own a dog that was bred to bite. There is a reason that shepherds are police dogs. When they get frustrated, they use their teeth to show it. Don't scruff him. At the very least that will be frustrating and he'll bite. As you can see yelling doesn't work. Keep using time outs. If you're out with him on a walk, we tell our clients to tie there dogs from something and step away. Teeth= removal of your person. Every memeber of the family is going to have to do it though. You can't solve the problem for your mom unfortuately.


Yeah, shepherds are definitely on a whole different level. Thanks for the help.



Cattledogfanatic said:


> "Im not looking for a, "magic fix", just something that he's receptive too, everything suggested to me so far has not improved his behavior. Im not just gonna stand there and let him bite me either. "
> 
> 
> So what do you want us to tell you then? Seriously, your looking at minimum of a year of mouthyness.


I guess nothing I haven't already heard, just gonna keep doing what I'm doing and wait for him to mature.


----------



## Cattledogfanatic (Sep 18, 2011)

Tyler_X said:


> Yeah, shepherds are definitely on a whole different level. Thanks for the help.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess nothing I haven't already heard, just gonna keep doing what I'm doing and wait for him to mature.


One other piece of advice, pick something and stick with it. To keep changing tactics because you think something won't work is going to be confusing and make things harder. It really does take a long time for biting to stop, though you should be seeing some improvement in intensity and if you're really not, you need to have a long talk with your trainer. They've evaluated your dog and know you guys as a team.


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

Yep. Stick it out. Just pick a method and give it another 8 months.

I work at a shelter and the purebred shepherd puppies around that age are what I refer to as the danglers... As in they literally will dangle off of your arm while they have it in their mouth.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Find a way to do a timeout outside. Step on the leash if that prevents him from biting you, then ignore him until he settles down. You can also attach a carabiner to the end of the leash so you can quickly loop it around a tree, attach it, and walk away.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

elrohwen said:


> Find a way to do a timeout outside. Step on the leash if that prevents him from biting you, then ignore him until he settles down. You can also attach a carabiner to the end of the leash so you can quickly loop it around a tree, attach it, and walk away.


Yup. You just have to keep doing what you're doing, you're not doing anything wrong; puppies just need time and repetition and then some more time and repetition for some lessons to sink in and you happen to have a breed that this particular issue is even MORE. I have a new malinois puppy and I can really empathize, I already have a few tears in clothes and bruises and people are not kidding when they warn you that some breeds are more mouthy than others in this way. Just have to make your plan, stick with it, and have faith that in weeks or months (hopefully not years ) you can look back on it as just a memory.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

What everyone is telling you is right. Get him away from you to time out - stepping on the leash works great, but seriously, whatever method you use will work as long as you're consistent.

But it will work over about the next 6-8 months. I honestly think you think we're exaggerating with this, but we're not. It'll probably ease off some after another couple of months, but until then... this is just what they do. All you can do is be consistent so it doesn't last even longer and go PAST that 12-18 month mark. Thud started backing off at a year old. He'd mostly stopped by 18 months. He TOTALLY stopped somewhere in the last 3-4 months, so around 2. So, unfortunately, years for us. 

I'm not a slouch of a dog trainer. I know my puppies and training. I didn't stand around and let him bite me. It's just part of the package that makes some dogs what they are, and you've gotta stick it out with one method and consistency until it clicks in their brains and they have the maturity to exercise impulse control and NOT do something that is as natural to them as breathing.

Understand that last part - it's important. You're basically asking your dog to stop doing something that's instinctive and natural. Of course it has to stop but it's like... training a dog not to scratch something that itches, or to never, ever run no matter what. It's doable, of course, but it's not doable fast when you're dealing with a breed that's got generations of "USE YOUR MOUTH" selective breeding behind it.


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

Along with the advice above ... 

Your dog needs a constructive outlet to express his need to bite and chew. Hands, feet, arms and legs etc are enticing to a dog because they MOVE and they REACT. Deer antlers, hooves, frozen yoghurt, general toys simply left at his disposal just lie there rather lifelessly and often lack appeal because they don't 'fight back'. Try actively engaging with your dog with a flirt pole type of setup. Or use a sizeable rope toy. Wiggle it around and bring it to 'life' and allow your dog to fulfill his need that way. Do two or three 10 or 15 minute sessions per day, every day. This is teaching him what IS acceptable, along with the cessation/separation teaching him what is unacceptable. It's the other half of the equation. 

I'm only vaguely familiar with your other posts. So I don't know if this has been suggested already or not.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Adding to what petpeeve wrote, you might consider a disciplined game of Tug, with well-defined rules - No lungeing, No nipping, No grabbing, No running away with the toy. When any of these rules are broken, you can say "Oops" and then leave, taking the tugtoy (if it's in your hand).

But, you have the technique for the most part:
1. "I try yelling and he just backs up growls and bites me again." This is his equivalent of you yelping and then he startles ... then bites you again. 
2. "The separation is what he understands." This is the 2x4 cross the side of the head  It really is the 'magic fix' to get his attention.

Any way that you can consistently withdraw attention, is the method that you're looking for. When you're outside, if you can 'yell at him' ["You Bully!"] and then go back inside, leaving him outside alone (if that is safe to do) .... that's what we're looking for. [If you can't leave him outside alone, the restraining suggestions will work.]

The separation is the 'punishment' to encourage him to stop nipping. The loud yelp, ouch, or yelling is the warning that he did something that you don't like. Unfortunately, he has to guess what he did wrong AND he has to eventually guess correctly that nipping is not a one time accident, it's Always wrong ... That's where the consistency is important ... And the 'rule of thumb' is that it can take 3 days for the pup to begin to realize that there is a cause and effect: that nipping results in yelling, and yelling precedes separation ... maybe nipping causes separation not just once, but all the time. 

So, if you change your reactions, then you change the cause and effect, making it harder for him to learn the connection.


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

CptJack said:


> What everyone is telling you is right. Get him away from you to time out - stepping on the leash works great, but seriously, whatever method you use will work as long as you're consistent.
> 
> But it will work over about the next 6-8 months. I honestly think you think we're exaggerating with this, but we're not. It'll probably ease off some after another couple of months, but until then... this is just what they do. All you can do is be consistent so it doesn't last even longer and go PAST that 12-18 month mark. Thud started backing off at a year old. He'd mostly stopped by 18 months. He TOTALLY stopped somewhere in the last 3-4 months, so around 2. So, unfortunately, years for us.
> 
> ...


Was thud biting you hard enough to rip your clothes and cut you? I literally have no jackets to wear outside. I understand the "use your mouth", but is he supposed to be using his mouth on me? At least not so hard? I hear the bones in my hand pop he bites me so hard. But its like, hes not getting any smaller, his biting isnt getting any softer. I don't mean to complain, but surely you can understand in my shoes that I would find it hard to believe hes just gonna eventually understand. I should mention recently when we are outside he stares at me and walks around me and his hackles around his shoulders go up.


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

Tyler_X said:


> Was thud biting you hard enough to rip your clothes and cut you? I literally have no jackets to wear outside. I understand the "use your mouth", but is he supposed to be using his mouth on me? At least not so hard? I hear the bones in my hand pop he bites me so hard. But its like, hes not getting any smaller, his biting isnt getting any softer. I don't mean to complain, but surely you can understand in my shoes that I would find it hard to believe hes just gonna eventually understand. I should mention recently when we are outside he stares at me and walks around me and his hackles around his shoulders go up.


Have you tried bitter apple? There are a number of adolescent puppies we've had at work (i work at a shelter) who have made it a general rule to spray down all arms and legs with bitter apple before any interaction (or repeatedly if working with dog for more than a few mins) and after a few days of doing it consistently the frequency of biting is often greatly decreased.

As in literally apply bitter apple the way that you would apply spray sunscreen before you go to the beach for the first time in the summer.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

I personally go still...I know with prey driven breeds that (motion), is excitement, pushing away is escalation right back at you... I go still,, as it soothes, and calms the pups.. and I can work with them .. Maturity if anything stops the biting.. as they mature they have learned other interaction skills and communication ability with you.. can you live through some of the puppy stages by not escalating the puppy behaviors .. Yes puppy teeth hurt.. Have my new pup .. she laying next to me on the futon and she grabs a hold of my forearm and sinks down with those puppy teeth and some good solid bite pressure.. I just went still let her have her moment... , puppies really do have a short attention span when nothing happens they ready to move on to something more interesting and she did.. No doubt in my mind she will place her teeth on me many many more times being a puppy to learn about me, learn about her teeth, her strength, responses, being a rambunctious baby.. Sometimes just stopping everything and getting through that one situation of getting them calmed down, to release, and move on in a calm state to other things ,, is all you need to keep being consistent with to get the full end results as they become a mature pup and don't have the need to use their mouths any more..


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

PatriciafromCO said:


> I personally go still...I know with prey driven breeds that (motion), is excitement, pushing away is escalation right back at you... I go still,, as it soothes, and calms the pups.. and I can work with them .. Maturity if anything stops the biting.. as they mature they have learned other interaction skills and communication ability with you.. can you live through some of the puppy stages by not escalating the puppy behaviors .. Yes puppy teeth hurt.. Have my new pup .. she laying next to me on the futon and she grabs a hold of my forearm and sinks down with those puppy teeth and some good solid bite pressure.. I just went still let her have her moment... , puppies really do have a short attention span when nothing happens they ready to move on to something more interesting and she did.. No doubt in my mind she will place her teeth on me many many more times being a puppy to learn about me, learn about her teeth, her strength, responses, being a rambunctious baby.. Sometimes just stopping everything and getting through that one situation of getting them calmed down, to release, and move on in a calm state to other things ,, is all you need to keep being consistent with to get the full end results as they become a mature pup and don't have the need to use their mouths any more..


You dont understand, I CANT stand there. It hurts too much. I did it again just now just for sake of trying and he did not leave me alone. I think standing still gave him a better grip, my hand and arm is bleeding right now. I tried standing there as long as I could but I just couldn't take anymore biting it hurt way too much.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Tyler_X said:


> Was thud biting you hard enough to rip your clothes and cut you? I literally have no jackets to wear outside. I understand the "use your mouth", but is he supposed to be using his mouth on me? At least not so hard? I hear the bones in my hand pop he bites me so hard. But its like, hes not getting any smaller, his biting isnt getting any softer. I don't mean to complain, but surely you can understand in my shoes that I would find it hard to believe hes just gonna eventually understand. I should mention recently when we are outside he stares at me and walks around me and his hackles around his shoulders go up.


Yeah, he was. He's not supposed to be, no, and you need to work on it but I STILL have scars from Thud's first 18 months of life. I was black, blue, and yeah, actually and legitimately bloody (LITERALLY bloody from puncture marks and cuts from his teeth) the whole time. I cried - a lot. He'd no more bite at me now than he would think about, I don't know, flying to the moon, but he definitely wasn't being easy and was absolutely drawing blood, leaving marks, ripping clothes and causing damage. And it didn't even start getting observably better until he was around a year old. It sucks, you have to stick with it, and trying some things like bitter apple is a good idea but end of the day... It sucks a lot but it's not abnormal.


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

CptJack said:


> Yeah, he was. He's not supposed to be, no, and you need to work on it but I STILL have scars from Thud's first 18 months of life. I was black, blue, and yeah, actually and legitimately bloody (LITERALLY bloody from puncture marks and cuts from his teeth) the whole time. I cried - a lot. He'd no more bite at me now than he would think about, I don't know, flying to the moon, but he definitely wasn't being easy and was absolutely drawing blood, leaving marks, ripping clothes and causing damage. And it didn't even start getting observably better until he was around a year old. It sucks, you have to stick with it, and trying some things like bitter apple is a good idea but end of the day... It sucks a lot but it's not abnormal.


That sounds rough, I can totally sympathize with you. I really don't mean to complain, but it is frustrating. I also don't mean to sound cynical but I can see why not everyone is a fan of GSD, they are suuuuuper mouthy D:, don't get me wrong I am attached to this dog and I love him dearly, but I had no idea there was gonna be this much biting this painful. Seems there are certain aspects of dog ownership (especially with a GSD) you can't just research, you have to experience it first hand to learn. I must say he does have his sweet moments, which is always nice .


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

Hes perfect in the house, if only there was a timeout when we are outside.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Tyler_X said:


> That sounds rough, I can totally sympathize with you. I really don't mean to complain, but it is frustrating. I also don't mean to sound cynical but I can see why not everyone is a fan of GSD, they are suuuuuper mouthy D:, don't get me wrong I am attached to this dog and I love him dearly, but I had no idea there was gonna be this much biting this painful. Seems there are certain aspects of dog ownership (especially with a GSD) you can't just research, you have to experience it first hand to learn. I must say he does have his sweet moments, which is always nice .


There are things like this with just about every dog breed out there, I think. They'll tell you a lot of the challenges but somehow some of the stuff seems to slip through or just doesn't seem to be as big a deal until you live with it. "GSDs are mouthy" just does not cover it.

"Herding breeds are prone to reactivity" doesn't really either, but that's my current bugabear and a whole different post.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

lol My Major would of loved having a good time with you when he was a wild child pup... he was the type of pup that when he bit down on his litter mates and the the litter mates screamed.. Major would bite down harder so they were scream some more and some more... lol... I know it hurts,, and it draws blood but you do sound a bit whinny to need to toughen up... and not come off such a fun target for your dog.. Guarantee Major would of had a fun time terrorizing you as a pup... His breeders called me and asked if I would come pick Major up early as he was eating the whole family, and the other pups lol ... "land shark" ...


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

PatriciafromCO said:


> lol My Major would of loved having a good time with you when he was a wild child pup... he was the type of pup that when he bit down on his litter mates and the the litter mates screamed.. Major would bite down harder so they were scream some more and some more... lol... I know it hurts,, and it draws blood but you do sound a bit whinny to need to toughen up... and not come off such a fun target for your dog.. Guarantee Major would of had a fun time terrorizing you as a pup... His breeders called me and asked if I would come pick Major up early as he was eating the whole family, and the other pups lol ... "land shark" ...


Toughen up? Lol id like to see you come here and let yourself get bit see how fun and amusing it is for you.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Tyler_X said:


> Toughen up? Lol id like to see you come here and let yourself get bit see how fun and amusing it is for you.


I think what she's saying is that she has been there. Patricia has had multiple GSDs and knows exactly what you're going through.

Heck, I have a spaniel and he was biting like crazy up until 18 months. Granted, he has a naturally softer mouth than a GSD and stopped breaking skin around 6 months, but he ripped clothes well up to a year and bruised me for longer than that. And he's smaller and easier to physically control. But still. Yeah, it happens. It takes some dogs a really long time.

If your main issue is outside, then either step on the leash, or tie the leash to something so you can walk away and give him a time out. Attaching a carabiner to the handle of the leash makes it quick and easy to tie it up.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

elrohwen said:


> If your main issue is outside, then either step on the leash, or tie the leash to something so you can walk away and give him a time out. Attaching a carabiner to the handle of the leash makes it quick and easy to tie it up.


Agreed, I don't think that it's necessary to just stand there and "take it," and if the main issue is outside where you can't give a time out, then you may need to be creative in inventing ways to give time outs outside. 

As elrohwhen suggested, attaching a clip or carabiner to your leash handle allows you to quickly tether to a tree or pole (or even a "time out station" that you have pre-set up with another leash or strap around a tree or pole you can quickly attach to) and then just walk away until he calms down. It's the same principle just in a different way. Or if you have an extra crate or ex-pen you could set one up in the yard, maybe?


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm wondering about the viability of a muzzle. Just as a temporary, stop-gap measure to prevent loss of limb lol. Obviously muzzles come with their own set of drawbacks, but I think you have to weigh in the op's ability to deal with this in other ways, in the here and now. 

Consultation with a good trainer or behaviourist, in-person, sounds like the optimal thing to do at this point. Either that or put the local blood bank on speed dial.


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Tyler, I know you took your dog to Petco or Petsmart for a class. Are you still taking training classes? If you're not, you should be...this dog needs to have consistent training for a long time. Call the K9 Connection (where I teach myself) and get yourself into my friend Kathy's classes. Her specialty is working with issue dogs. She also does in-home training on her own. 

http://k-9connection.net/


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Rescued said:


> Yep. Stick it out. Just pick a method and give it another 8 months.
> 
> I work at a shelter and the purebred shepherd puppies around that age are what I refer to as the danglers... As in they literally will dangle off of your arm while they have it in their mouth.





sassafras said:


> Yup. You just have to keep doing what you're doing, you're not doing anything wrong; puppies just need time and repetition and then some more time and repetition for some lessons to sink in and you happen to have a breed that this particular issue is even MORE. I have a new malinois puppy and I can really empathize, I already have a few tears in clothes and bruises and people are not kidding when they warn you that some breeds are more mouthy than others in this way. Just have to make your plan, stick with it, and have faith that in weeks or months (hopefully not years ) you can look back on it as just a memory.





PatriciafromCO said:


> I personally go still...I know with prey driven breeds that (motion), is excitement, pushing away is escalation right back at you... I go still,, as it soothes, and calms the pups.. and I can work with them .. Maturity if anything stops the biting.. as they mature they have learned other interaction skills and communication ability with you.. can you live through some of the puppy stages by not escalating the puppy behaviors .. Yes puppy teeth hurt.. Have my new pup .. she laying next to me on the futon and she grabs a hold of my forearm and sinks down with those puppy teeth and some good solid bite pressure.. I just went still let her have her moment... , puppies really do have a short attention span when nothing happens they ready to move on to something more interesting and she did.. No doubt in my mind she will place her teeth on me many many more times being a puppy to learn about me, learn about her teeth, her strength, responses, being a rambunctious baby.. Sometimes just stopping everything and getting through that one situation of getting them calmed down, to release, and move on in a calm state to other things ,, is all you need to keep being consistent with to get the full end results as they become a mature pup and don't have the need to use their mouths any more..


All this advice above is spot on. I dont know if there is anything else I can add without mentioning something some else already covered, but here it goes anyway LOL.

Your puppy is a 5 month old working breed dog, I still have scars from my last working bred dog when she was 5 months LOL. What worked for me was crossing my arms and turning my back, oh boy did she get pissed! she jumped and barked and threw an all out temper tantrum circling and biting at me, bit the MOMENT she stopped, I turned around and rewarded her. this is what you have to do, and you have to tell your mother to do the same thing, it may seem you repeat it a thousand times, but it will sink in, trust me.


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

Thanks everyone, im going to use the method with the leash while outside, i know it will take time to sink in. Him biting me is more frustrating than anything I suppose. Im also going to look into more advanced classes. I know all german shepherds bite to a certain degree but i feel like hes just on another level. This dog is intense no lie. I am a big person and I am no wimp but he manages to hurt me. On a side note; I dont mean to throw my mother under the bus but she doesnt respond well when he bites her, I tell her to ignore him and dont talk to him, but she thinks she has her own way of doings things which is frustrating cause it prolongs his learning process, she says she doesnt like him biting so I say "remove yourself from the situation" and she says "but if I move hes going to bite me" im like "hes biting you either way so leave".


----------



## lovemybullies (Jan 23, 2015)

German Shepherds are a very active breed of dog with extremely high energy. They get can get bored rather quickly if the task at hand isn't challenging.

German Shepherds need to be exercised daily... and I mean really exercised. They also need lots of stimulation.

I am not in your shoes, nor do I know everything you have tried and not tried. So my suggestion could be something new, or maybe even something that was already tried. But I would suggest taking him biking, jogging, long walks, etc. Also challenge his mind by teaching him new tricks, each harder than the last. And play interactive games with him. His mind needs to be continuously stimulated, and challenged otherwise he's gonna resort to finding his own way of stimulation... which happens to be biting and chewing.

Owning a German Shepherd is both a blessing and a challenge. Their definitely not a breed of dog meant for first time owner (not saying you are). Because of their popularity many people want them, but then think they got a bad dog that won't listen. When actually it's totally the opposite. All dogs can be trained, but more importantly the owner/handler needs to be trained.

Now please please please don't think I'm saying you don't know what your doing. I'm not in your shoes... there for I can only help best by covering multiple bases, hoping that one of those bases will help you, or even perhaps another reader with the same issue.

Another thing to note is you can study every book made about German Shepherds and they won't fix your issues... Nor can any of us without knowing your dog on a personal basis. Any suggestions are based on experiences with the breed or similar issues; but each dog has their own personality. An example would be like your dog reading a book about humans. We're all different, there for the info would be vague. The same goes for info about dogs.

I do know one thing for sure... you sound as though you deeply love your "adopted child" (doggie). It's gonna take time persistence and patience, but things will work. 

I truly wish you and your adopted child the best of luck.


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

lovemybullies said:


> German Shepherds are a very active breed of dog with extremely high energy. They get can get bored rather quickly if the task at hand isn't challenging.
> 
> German Shepherds need to be exercised daily... and I mean really exercised. They also need lots of stimulation.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for your input, I appreciate it. I have been venting a little because of my frustrations(hes like a little alligator lol), but I know it will pass, and this is a very good learning experience especially for a first time owner. He is a great challenge but there are alot of things he is very good at. I have been trying to focus more on taking it one day at a time and focusing on the positives with him. I have wanted a german shepherd for so long so I'm not quitting on this dog, I made a commitment to him as a living being.


----------



## lovemybullies (Jan 23, 2015)

Tyler_X said:


> Thank you very much for your input, I appreciate it. I have been venting a little because of my frustrations(hes like a little alligator lol), but I know it will pass, and this is a very good learning experience especially for a first time owner. He is a great challenge but there are alot of things he is very good at. I have been trying to focus more on taking it one day at a time and focusing on the positives with him. I have wanted a german shepherd for so long so I'm not quitting on this dog, I made a commitment to him as a living being.


Tyler_X,

I commend you for both your commitment and accepting the challenge... and so does your adopted child.

Being a dog owner can at times be frustrating... But the rewards out weigh the frustrations by far. You sound like you have have already discovered this because of your commitment. There are many people who would have given up a long time ago... unfortunately. Every breed and every dog has so much potential, yet much of this potential is never discovered; not because of the dog, but because the owner hasn't dedicated themself 100%. I'm happy to hear that your not one of the individuals throwing in the towel.

One of the best ways I've trained dogs is by first letting the dog train me. They teach me their likes/dislikes, what excites them, what bores them, what tone of voice they respond best to, favorite toys and treats, etc. Once they have trained me then I have something to work with to train them. 

And it's amazing how much like kids dogs are. A dog will try and test your patience to see how much they can get away with. Give em a loop hole through discipline and they'll constantly use that loop hole. Or they will find your weak spot. For instance my dogs have learned that my weakness is giving me those puppy dog eyes. They know that "time outs" turn to hugs when they give me those puppy dog eyes.

Keep your head high cause your doing the right thing by not giving up. Your adopted child respects this more than anyone. Dogs don't know how to love "half heartedly", they only know how to love fully with unconditional love... and it's only fair they get the same in return. You not giving up shows your unconditional love to your adopted child.

As you and your adopted child learn from each other and train each other you'll begin to see miraculous things begin to happen. There is definitely no overnight way of achieving this. However the most important thing has already begun... a lifetime bond.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

lovemybullies said:


> German Shepherds are a very active breed of dog with extremely high energy. They get can get bored rather quickly if the task at hand isn't challenging.
> 
> German Shepherds need to be exercised daily... and I mean really exercised. They also need lots of stimulation.
> 
> ...


This is a 5 month old puppy, there is no way he should be jogging or biking with him until he is 18 months old, not unless he wants him to suffer from major joint issues down the road.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Tyler_X said:


> Toughen up? Lol id like to see you come here and let yourself get bit see how fun and amusing it is for you.


I have to say this, but I agree with Patricia. You came on here before you got this dog, and were WARNED by many on here, me included how working and herding type dogs can be, and you went out and got a GSD anyway, not heeding our warnings. Sorry, but IMO you dont get to whine and complain now. We have all had "that" dog. I had two of them, and I am still here to tell the tale, and so are many others who have dealt with dogs like this. 

IMO you need to just put on your big boy pants and work with your dog.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

I just wanted to chime in and say that it's very common. Jewel is over 3 years old and still bites me if she gets over excited and she bites hard. When I first adopted her, I was covered in bruises for the first year and she was already over one year old. Every pair of pants I own have holes on them. She grew out of it with age and redirection to toys, but it was a long process. My neighbours still laugh about it. Every time we would walk by a person or another dog, she would turn to me and start biting my ankles. One time she tugged down my pants. I don't miss those days and luckily Jazzy isn't mouthy.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> I have to say this, but I agree with Patricia. You came on here before you got this dog, and were WARNED by many on here, me included how working and herding type dogs can be, and you went out and got a GSD anyway, not heeding our warnings. Sorry, but IMO you dont get to whine and complain now. We have all had "that" dog. I had two of them, and I am still here to tell the tale, and so are many others who have dealt with dogs like this.
> 
> IMO you need to just put on your big boy pants and work with your dog.


No need to be mean about it -- the OP is asking for help and wants to work on this. I reserve that kind of judgment for people who say, "Ugh, he bites too much and I can't get him to stop; better dump him at the shelter now!"

I like the carabiner idea, and I know that some companies make leashes with clips on both ends for easy securing to a tree/fence post/telephone pole/whatever (here's an example, but I'm sure you could find even nicer and stronger ones). I'm not surprised that the separation is the only thing getting through to him; my pup was the same. If you can use one of these to quickly get away from him when out in public, that will probably help a lot.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

don't feel it was mean spirited .. a wake up call to cross over from being helpless.. You can't see clearly in your actions when you play the victim for too long, am glad the OP is keeping the pup to work with the pup . Going to be an awesome awesome dog. Currently walking around with feathers coming out of my down coat from little Abhik ... she'll be fine, has gotten better every interaction on how to pass through and out of her mouthiness, just remaining calm with her not to instigate excitement for the interaction. draws blood, has a great full bite and termendious pressure to bruse my forearm bones .. but she is learning about her mouth.. It's not a matter of just stopping and saying no.. it's a matter of learning about her self, and interacting with me.. If exploring mouthing on my arm while I am brushing a calm still pup to get a good stand still .. then I can work with this.. There is always a boundary to learn for her.. but it's not about wanting to explore putting her mouth on me... end point is that you find your own way with the land sharks about interacting and working together to know everything about each other...


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

PatriciafromCO said:


> don't feel it was mean spirited .. a wake up call to cross over from being helpless.. You can't see clearly in your actions when you play the victim for too long, am glad the OP is keeping the pup to work with the pup . Going to be an awesome awesome dog. Currently walking around with feathers coming out of my down coat from little Abhik ... she'll be fine, has gotten better every interaction on how to pass through and out of her mouthiness, just remaining calm with her not to instigate excitement for the interaction. draws blood, has a great full bite and termendious pressure to bruse my forearm bones .. but she is learning about her mouth.. It's not a matter of just stopping and saying no.. it's a matter of learning about her self, and interacting with me.. If exploring mouthing on my arm while I am brushing a calm still pup to get a good stand still .. then I can work with this.. There is always a boundary to learn for her.. but it's not about wanting to explore putting her mouth on me... end point is that you find your own way with the land sharks about interacting and working together to know everything about each other...


Thats very very true! And the quicker I learned that, the better off I was. LOL I just stayed calm, offered no reaction and offered something more "fun" than my arm and then had a lot of fun with the toy I put into her mouth instead of my arm LOL, I also did a lot of revv up / cool down exercises.


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> I have to say this, but I agree with Patricia. You came on here before you got this dog, and were WARNED by many on here, me included how working and herding type dogs can be, and you went out and got a GSD anyway, not heeding our warnings. Sorry, but IMO you dont get to whine and complain now. We have all had "that" dog. I had two of them, and I am still here to tell the tale, and so are many others who have dealt with dogs like this.
> 
> IMO you need to just put on your big boy pants and work with your dog.


You're not sorry so spare that. I dont care for your crappy condescending attitude so get off my thread. I only came to this site for advice, I was going to get a dog regardless so I figured I'd do my best. This is my first time owning a dog, I didn't come here for people to talk crap. I am not into the idea of standing there and letting my dog do what he wants, that teaches him absolutely nothing.


----------



## NicoleIsStoked (Aug 31, 2012)

You've been given some great advice in this thread. We've all been there. Stay consistent. And in they next few weeks you'll probably start to notice your pup losing some of his baby teeth. The biting will greatly improve after this point. The pain in his mouth will ease up and his desire to bite you will start to diminish. You're on the right track. Good luck.


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

NicoleIsStoked said:


> You've been given some great advice in this thread. We've all been there. Stay consistent. And in they next few weeks you'll probably start to notice your pup losing some of his baby teeth. The biting will greatly improve after this point. The pain in his mouth will ease up and his desire to bite you will start to diminish. You're on the right track. Good luck.


Thanks, and I really can't wait for him to chill, (I have noticed a sliight drop in his frequency lately, certain situations id expect him to do something he hasn't) He's bitten me in places i never want to get bit... lets just leave it at that.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

I brought a small squirt bottle full of water out with me on walks with Ryker because he would get so worked up and really latch on and hurt me. I'm a very small girl and it was pretty scary. I just sprayed him when he bit me and this was enough for him to stop. I don't like using negative training techniques but it was a last resort and it worked for me. He's almost 1.5 years now and will still bite and latch on to me when he gets worked up on rare occasions, but he doesn't bite as hard and will actually let me go if I tell him to.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Re: "He's bitten me in places i never want to get bit... lets just leave it at that."

Frustration in GSDs, leading to opportunistic, drive-by owner castration is not uncommon


----------

